# Tenacity 2nd application??



## dad311 (May 8, 2019)

Newbee question....

I blanket sprayed 2 weeks ago with Tenacity. Didn't think it was working for the 1st 7 days. Now weeds AND some grasses are turning white. However Tenacity did not get ALL the weeds, I need a 3way killer as well.

So, the question. Should I:

Blanket spray again with Tenacity and spot spray with a 3way?

Spot spray with Tenacity and 3way? Can I mix the two?

Or go all in and blanket with Tenacity and 3way?

Spot spray and then blanket spray in the fall.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

What was the reason for choosing Tenacity specifically over any other option?

The second picture looked like something I would have tried to use 2-4D to fix. Mostly a broadleaf weed, possibly clover. Crossbow (by Southern Ag) is pretty cheap on Amazon and would be more economical on 1 acre. I would probably spot spray since it appears that the Tenacity has made the locations fairly visible.

Also, I am seeing a lot of seed heads when I zoom in on the bottom of the first picture. It is difficult to tell what exactly they are but if Tenacity turned some of them white in the first application, then that might be Poa A. In which case, I probably would not proceed with a second application. They will die off in the summer anyway as Poa A is an annual weed. Instead I would do significant Pre-M application from late summer to late fall (when Poa A germinates). The following spring they should all be gone if the Pre-M worked effectively. If the seed heads are simply your KBG instead of Poa A, I would disregard that advice.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

My vote is to spot spray with a 2oz rate of Tenacity and a 3 way. Yes you can mix them


----------



## dad311 (May 8, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> What was the reason for choosing Tenacity specifically over any other option?
> 
> The second picture looked like something I would have tried to use 2-4D to fix. Mostly a broadleaf weed, possibly clover. Crossbow (by Southern Ag) is pretty cheap on Amazon and would be more economical on 1 acre. I would probably spot spray since it appears that the Tenacity has made the locations fairly visible.
> 
> Also, I am seeing a lot of seed heads when I zoom in on the bottom of the first picture. It is difficult to tell what exactly they are but if Tenacity turned some of them white in the first application, then that might be Poa A. In which case, I probably would not proceed with a second application. They will die off in the summer anyway as Poa A is an annual weed. Instead I would do significant Pre-M application from late summer to late fall (when Poa A germinates). The following spring they should all be gone if the Pre-M worked effectively. If the seed heads are simply your KBG instead of Poa A, I would disregard that advice.


Ive used 2-4D, Trimec, etc for years, this year I wanted to try something different, I picked Tenacity. I had also put down some grass seed several weeks ago.

Yes, I have Poa and a lot of it! Until this year, I never really had a lawn plan. In the past I would put down some fertilizer with crab grass control in the spring, spray with Trimec and water water water.

This spring I had a weed outbreak, I had maybe the worst lawn in the hood. I decided to start making my lawn a priority and create a plan based on much of what Ive learned here.

Looks like Im going to mix up a few gallons of Tenacity and 3way, walk the yard and spot spray. At this time Im only really concerned with clover, dandelions, a few other weeds that Tenacity did not kill. By this time next year, using my new plan, maybe my weed issue will be behind me.

Someday, I would like to get to the point where I dont need to blanket spay my whole yard, only spot spray as needed.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I think that's a good plan. At least the tenacity was able to light up the areas where the weeds are. A couple apps of the 3 way and you'll be on your way to a weed less lawn.


----------

